# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Κρήτη > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ηρακλείου >  HWMN 1

## barbounis

Από σήμερα (6/9/2004) λειτουργεί ο κόμβος, για όσους θέλουν να συνδεθούν:

ip 192.168.5.x
gateway 192.168.5.1

υπηρεσίες
web chat 192.168.0.20
ftp 192.168.0.20
DC++ HUB 192.168.0.20

****************** 
Το παρόν μήνυμα ξαναγράφτηκε με Ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες. 
Παρακαλούμε να μην χρησιμοποιείτε greeklish σε αυτό το forum. 
Achille 
******************

----------

